# Cloned snapshots not showing in 10.0-RC3



## frankpeng (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi, FreeBSD team!

I can see a snapshot after I created. After I made a clone for the snapshot, I cannot see the cloned snapshot. Could you please fix it:


```
root@v220:/dev/zvol/zroot # zfs clone zroot/vol@installed zroot/first-run
root@v220:/dev/zvol/zroot # ls
vol             vol@installed
root@v220:/dev/zvol/zroot # zfs list -r zroot
NAME                 USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
zroot               52.4G  92.3G   144K  none
zroot/ROOT          5.09G  92.3G   144K  none
zroot/ROOT/default  5.09G  92.3G  5.09G  /
zroot/first-run        8K  92.3G  6.25G  -
zroot/tmp            176K  92.3G   176K  /tmp
zroot/usr           1.98G  92.3G   144K  /usr
zroot/usr/home       264K  92.3G   264K  /usr/home
zroot/usr/ports      951M  92.3G   951M  /usr/ports
zroot/usr/src       1.05G  92.3G  1.05G  /usr/src
zroot/var            643M  92.3G   643M  /var
zroot/var/crash      148K  92.3G   148K  /var/crash
zroot/var/log        296K  92.3G   296K  /var/log
zroot/var/tmp        152K  92.3G   152K  /var/tmp
zroot/vol           44.7G   130G  6.45G  -
root@v220:/dev/zvol/zroot # ls
vol             vol@installed
root@v220:/dev/zvol/zroot # ls -al
total 1
dr-xr-xr-x  2 root  wheel      512 Dec 30 23:38 .
dr-xr-xr-x  3 root  wheel      512 Dec 30 23:38 ..
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x6d Dec 30 23:38 vol
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x78 Dec 30 23:38 vol@installed
root@v220:/dev/zvol/zroot # zfs list -t snapshot
NAME                  USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
zroot/vol@installed  96.2M      -  6.25G  -
root@v220:/dev/zvol/zroot #
root@v220:/dev/zvol/zroot # uname -a
FreeBSD v220.dc.pccom.ca 10.0-RC3 FreeBSD 10.0-RC3 #1 r260013M: Sat Dec 28 17:22:06 EST 2013     peng@v220.dc.pccom.ca:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
root@v220:/dev/zvol/zroot #
```


----------



## worldi (Dec 31, 2013)

You won't find (m)any kernel developers on this forum. So this is probably the wrong place to report bugs.

To report bugs in FreeBSD please use http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html.


----------

